# Angeln an der Cote d Azur



## Jetblack (14. Januar 2011)

So, die Urlaubsplanung 2011 wurde mit z.T. aus der Hand genommen  , weswegen ich mich jetzt um eine anglerisch um eine Gegend kümmern muss, die ich bisher nicht mal in Betracht gezogen habe.

Zeitpunkt: Mitte Juni
Ort: Le Grau-du-Roi etwa 40km westlich des Rhone Deltas.


Lohnt es sich überhaupt Tackle dorthin mitzunehmen. Das eine leichte und mittlere Spinne mitkommen ist eh klar, die kann man dann z.T. auch noch als Grundrute hernehmen.

Ich hab auch kein echtes Interesse an Süsswasserangeln im Urlaub.

Meine Frage ist: 
Besteht dort eine realistische Chance auf irgendwas "Nettes" im Meer vom Boot aus?
Ich denke da an Palometta, Albacores oder ..... ??

Kann man dort evtl. Boote mieten ?

Braucht man einen Angelschein ?

Ihr seht, ich steh ganz am Anfang, weil die Entscheidung vor 2 Stunden gefallen ist.

Alle Hilfreichen Tips werden gerne angenommen.

LG Jetblack


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Cote d Azur*

Mit einem Boot geht bestimmt was, gibt ja einige lohnenswerte Zielfische z.b. barrakuda,palometa,bonit oder normaler thun und eher unwahrscheinlich aber zumindest vorhanden der Schwertfisch.
Ich hab vorhin mal bei google geschaut und gesehen das es da viele molen gibt da kannste vllt vom ufer mal spinnen weiß aber nicht ob da was geht da icxh immer an der spanischen grenze bin. 
hier mal was zum spinnen vom ufer http://www.baitcaster.de/fish/content/view/297/84/
Zur Lizenz solltestr du dich nochmal informieren. Ist vom Ufer wohl Lizenzfrei aber ob das vom Boot so ist?


----------



## Kamasage (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Cote d Azur*

also schein brauchste in frankreich für das meeresfischen keinen egal ob boot oder ufer.
mit ein bisschen glück kannst du an der cote ein paar wolfsbarsche vom ufer mit schlanken wobblern bis 120mm und gummifischchen fangen.
falls dir die größe der fische nicht ganz so wichtig ist würde ich zum "ultra-light"(1-5g) fischen mit kleinen wobblern und gufis bis max 5cm raten.
damit kannst du die ganze palette der mediteranen küstenfische fangen. macht unglaublich laune. und bitte denk beim wolfsbarsch(loup de mer) und bei der dorade an die schonmaße. da sind zumindest die französischen sportfischer mittlerweile zum glück sehr empfindlich. die meisten betreiben ohnehin c&r.

gruß


----------

